# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  طريقة صلاة التراويح و صلاة الوتر..شرح مختصر جدا و وافي ..

## Mi!Mi

هلا ..رمضان كريم
جمعتلكم من عدة مواقع إسلامية معتمدة ، عن طريقة صلاة التراويح و صلاة الوتر،واختصرته و عدلت فيه ، إن شاء الله تستفيدون منه ، و تخلونه مرجع لكم ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


صلاة التراويح 


عدد ركعات صلاة التراويح

لم يثبت في تحديد النبي شيء عن عدد ركعات صلاة التراوبح ، إلا أنه ثبت من فعله عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه صلاها إحدى عشرة ركعة و لكن لا يدل على وجوب هذا العدد ،، فتجوز الزيادة، فله أن يصلي ثلاث عشرة ركعة أوعشرين ركعة أو ستا وثلاثين .


صفتها (شرح طريقة إحدى عشرة ركعة)

أن تصلي ركعتين ثم السلام ، ثم ركعتين و السلام و هكذا حتى يتم ثمان ركعات ، ثم صلاة الشفع و الوتر ، و الشفع ركعتين ، و الوتر واحدة.

حكمها : سنة . 


فضلها

على جميع المسلمين أن يحيوا سنة نبيهم وألا يتهاونوا فيها ولا يتشاغلوا عنها بما لا فائدة منه، فقد قرن صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الصيام والقيام، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قـال: "سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لرمضان من قامه إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه"

وفعلها في آخر الليل أفضل من فعلها في أوله لمن تيسر لهم ،والخلاصة أن أصح وأفضل شيء أن يقام رمضان بإحدى عشرة ركعة مع إطالة القراءة، ولا حرج على من قام بأكثر من ذلك.


صلاة الوتر 


حكم صلاة الوتر:

الوتر سنة مؤكدة.


 وقت صلاة الوتر:

وقت الوتر لا يدخل إلا بعد العشاء، وأنه يمتد إلى الفجر. فيمكن أن تصلي الوتر بعد صلاة العشاء أو بعد سنة العشاء أو بعد قيام الليل.

 أفضل وقت لصلاة الوتر:

الأفضل تأخير فعلها إلى آخر الليل وذلك لمن وثق باستيقاظه،

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم : من خاف أن لا يقوم آخر الليل ، فليوتر أوله، ومن طمع أن يقوم آخره فليوتر آخر الليل، فإن صلاة آخر الليل مشهودة ، وذلك أفضل "

عدد ركعاته : 

أقل الوتر ركعة ، ويجوز الوتر بثلاث وبخمس وبسبع وبتسع متتابعة بتسليمة واحدة. 

طريقة الوتر و القراءة فيه:.
1. يجوز أن يصلي ركعتين ويسلّم وتسمى (الشفع)، ثم يأتي بواحدة ويسلم ،
2.	و يجوز أن يجعلها بسلام واحد ، لكن بتشهد واحد لا بتشهدين . 

ويقرأ في الركعة الأولى من الثلاث سورة ( سبح اسم ربك الأعلى ) كاملة . وفي الثانية : الكافرون . وفي الثالثة : الإخلاص . 

القنوت في الوتر:

القنوت في الوتر مستحب وليس بواجب، والدليل على مشروعيته:
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقنت في ركعة الوتر ولم يفعله إلاّ قليلاً.

 محل القنوت:

القنوت في الوتر يكون في الركعة الأخيرة من الوتر بعد الفراغ من القراءة وقبل الركوع، كما يصح بعد الرفع من الركوع وكلها قد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

صيغة القنوت: 

"اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت، وعافني فيمن عافيت، وتولني فيمن توليت، وبارك فيما أعطيت، وقني شر ما قضيت، إنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك، إنه لا يذل من واليت تباركت ربنا وتعاليت".


دعوااااتكم..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## هاجر محمـد

الله يفتحها بوجهك

----------


## خواطر الانثى

يزااااج الله خير الغلااا^^
الله يسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## ..غزيل دبي..

يزاج الله خير

----------


## *نيويورك*

اثابك الله ..

----------


## Mi!Mi

مشكورين على المرور.

----------


## ديمات

رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## جنون راك

مشكوووورة فديتج 
ولج الااجر ان شالله

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

*
الله يجعلـه فـ ميزآن حسنـآتج يـآرب ، 
ودي آآخر الوتــر بس أخاف أنــااام ،

*

----------


## أميرةالفراولة

بارك الله فيك اختي 
دخلت أبحث عن صلاة التراويح والحمد الله لقيت منزله الموضوع و استفدت منه
في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ..

----------


## Darb alwed

جزاك الله خير غاليتي وسدد خطاك 
والله يسعدج دنيا وآخرة

----------


## AL-Doomah

يزاج الله خير

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

يزآآج الله خير

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

مشكووورة اختي و بارك الله فيييج 
و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## BanoOot3

مشكورة أختي على الموضوع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم محمدالشامخ

ماشاء الله موضووع راائع 
الله يجزااج خييير ويجعله بميزاان حسناتج

----------


## Mi!Mi

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## AL TALY

يزاج الله خير
ربي يجعله فميزان حسناتج يارب


 :Smile:

----------


## Mi!Mi

تسلمون ...

----------


## Vanilla.Box

يزاج الله خير
ربي يجعله فميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## Mi!Mi

و جزاكم كل خير .. تسلمون

----------


## Mi!Mi

سبحان الله و بحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## Happy_Me

يزاج الله خير

شرح وافي وواضح

في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## Mi!Mi

و جزاك خيرا على المرور الطيب

----------


## Mi!Mi

Up
Up

----------

